# Post Pic Of Ur E39 5 Series Thread



## jrod (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Guys Im New Here I Have A 2000 528i Sport And I Want To See Ur E39 I'll Post My Pic Soon Im Still Waitning For My Wheels 18x8.5/9.5


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

This ones mine 99...540iA non-sport, lowered with bilsteins sports, and eibach springs...rims are Beyern staggered 18's

Its not for everyone I like the chrome against the black look works for me


----------



## jrod (Apr 4, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> This ones mine 99...540iA non-sport, lowered with bilsteins sports, and eibach springs...rims are Beyern staggered 18's
> 
> Its not for everyone I like the chrome against the black look works for me


NICE CAR THE RIMS SET ME BACK $1500 IM JUST HOPING IT WONT RUB


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## brandon5069 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm over there on the right...










A little booty?






























Get LOW!










Pretty eyes...










CLEAN!!!










Open wide!










The wierdo driving her...


----------



## jrod (Apr 4, 2008)

brandon5069 said:


> I'm over there on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride very clean it looks exaclty mine except the m5 bumper. how much did m5 cost u?? ur e39 is the sport packaged right?? or lowering springs


----------



## brandon5069 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks! The rep M5 bumper is from eurospec. I paid 350 way back when 350 was a steal. Now they can be had for less than 200...
My car is a 99 528i with the sport package, but I've lowered even further with H&R sport springs and Bilstein HD shocks/struts.


----------



## brandon5069 (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## B_RASHED (Oct 11, 2006)

heres what my car looked like when i sold it. its got the hamann lip spoiler kit, 19in hamanns, m5 trunk spoiler, ac roof spoiler, double din dvd touch screen player, xenon angel eyes clear corner headlights, clear tail lights, quad exhaust, clear markers, and m5 grill. its a little more different than the m5 kit thats why i did this one.


----------

